# fibafuse tools



## icerock drywall

needed to change tools because of fibafuse. have you changed anything?


----------



## icerock drywall

outlet repair


----------



## icerock drywall

boxing over outlets


----------



## icerock drywall

cover return air to keep dust out


----------



## icerock drywall

outlet repair box


----------



## gazman

I made this a while ago. It beds the ff in well, but you still have too wipe. It is a bit more gentle on the ff than the standard wheel on the homax.


----------



## icerock drywall

gazman said:


> I made this a while ago. It beds the ff in well, but you still have too wipe. It is a bit more gentle on the ff than the standard wheel on the homax.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8208


thats cool gaz...:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> thats cool gaz...:yes:


looks like its just gazman and the iceman:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I've already had to use paper tape to wipe,,,, you know,,,, dunny paper. How does fibafuse work for that?


----------



## icerock drywall

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've already had to use paper tape to wipe,,,, you know,,,, dunny paper. How does fibafuse work for that?


do a test and try it:thumbup: let us know how that works out for ya:drink:


----------



## icerock drywall

I would like to see how they make fibafuse...I have a idea:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

icerock drywall said:


> I would like to see how they make fibafuse...I have a idea:yes:


You're thinking fibre's mixed in with mud aren't you :sneaky2:
I seen a vid of that and it was sprayed on.


----------



## icerock drywall

Kiwiman said:


> You're thinking fibre's mixed in with mud aren't you :sneaky2:
> I seen a vid of that and it was sprayed on.


you know it...I want the scrap fibers:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

Kiwiman said:


> You're thinking fibre's mixed in with mud aren't you :sneaky2:
> I seen a vid of that and it was sprayed on.


there are a some other things as well...your a smart Kiwiman:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall

I want to post a new tool but I just cant get a grip on it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

icerock drywall said:


> I want to post a new tool but I just cant get a grip on it



Stop and listen Ice is back with a brand new Invention


----------



## mld

And so mysterious......:detective:


----------



## D A Drywall

C'mon Ice. The suspense is killing me. By the way every time I use my cp tubes my palms remind me of your D handles. Very smart


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> C'mon Ice. The suspense is killing me. By the way every time I use my cp tubes my palms remind me of your D handles. Very smart


if you do it you want to find one that is smooth so the mud cant get into the handle...it also makes it nice to hang it up. it don't roll as well.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

that fiba fuse is nice for patches


----------



## D A Drywall

First time I got exited about busting a snow shovel. Now I have a D handle to Ice up my main cp tube. 
Thanks Ice

Hey Joe she is a cutie pie. Daughter?


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> First time I got exited about busting a snow shovel. Now I have a D handle to Ice up my main cp tube.
> Thanks Ice
> 
> Hey Joe she is a cutie pie. Daughter?


 lol...I told all of my friends if you bust your shovel...give it to me:thumbup:
I do have 7 tubes:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> First time I got exited about busting a snow shovel. Now I have a D handle to Ice up my main cp tube.
> Thanks Ice
> 
> Hey Joe she is a cutie pie. Daughter?


how do you like your cp tube with the d handle ....going to make a new one with a cane this year


----------



## D A Drywall

Got to hand it to ya Ice. It's great. After Joe advised me to try thicker mud for Mudset 90 my wrist was killing me trying to suck up the thicker mud. It is way more ergonomic. I also had a problem with the rubber grip slipping off. Not any more. Thanks Ice


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> Got to hand it to ya Ice. It's great. After Joe advised me to try thicker mud for Mudset 90 my wrist was killing me trying to suck up the thicker mud. It is way more ergonomic. I also had a problem with the rubber grip slipping off. Not any more. Thanks Ice


that's cool...you like that so much I might have to show you the rest of my red tube


----------



## icerock drywall

the red one is the loaded one:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

see where my hands are


----------



## icerock drywall

I made a knife that lets you push the ff tape like paper tape with out cutting it....also it don't rip the ff on butts...this exp ff ice knife is for tape coat only.


----------



## cazna

icerock drywall said:


> I made a knife that lets you push the ff tape like paper tape with out cutting it....also it don't rip the ff on butts...this exp ff ice knife is for tape coat only.


Can I choose my fav colour ice?


----------



## jcampbell

cazna said:


> Can I choose my fav colour ice?


Ooooo look. It's the new fibafuse corner spoon spatula !


----------



## icerock drywall

cazna said:


> Can I choose my fav colour ice?


I like your blue one...lol


----------



## icerock drywall

jcampbell said:


> Ooooo look. It's the new fibafuse corner spoon spatula !


lol:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

jcampbell said:


> Ooooo look. It's the new fibafuse corner spoon spatula !


You weren't kidding when you said you were cheap.


----------



## jcampbell

JustMe said:


> You weren't kidding when you said you were cheap.


Hahahaha


----------



## icerock drywall

this is one of them. the other one has a longer blade...but this one works good:thumbup:


----------



## jcampbell

icerock drywall said:


> this is one of them. the other one has a longer blade...but this one works good:thumbup:


How did u get the purdy connector on . I need one for a 12" that I can add a handle to for 9' ceilings . Use it for box tie ins at the angles where they fill short a bit on the ceiling .


----------



## icerock drywall

jcampbell said:


> How did u get the purdy connector on . I need one for a 12" that I can add a handle to for 9' ceilings . Use it for box tie ins at the angles where they fill short a bit on the ceiling .


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/making-ice-xpk-4168/


----------



## icerock drywall

jcampbell said:


> How did u get the purdy connector on . I need one for a 12" that I can add a handle to for 9' ceilings . Use it for box tie ins at the angles where they fill short a bit on the ceiling .


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/attaching-angle-head-ball-another-handle-2656/


----------



## jcampbell

What type of pipe did u use. I guess I only have access to roller frames, the Normal kind . I just shaved down the handle of a cool grip advance 12 and have a piece of metal shower rod to put it in . Handle of a roller frame looks like it should fit once I shave it down a bit . Ill take a pic. May not be cool as ice but I think it will work .


----------



## icerock drywall

had to do it...pulling ff was cutting my homax banjo  so I will give this a try. my homax banjo is going in the dumpster.


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> had to do it...pulling ff was cutting my homax banjo  so I will give this a try. my homax banjo is going in the dumpster.


this banjo did not woks so good my ff would fold up and the tape did not roll very well....I can fix that but I think the banjo is to wide. I have a lot of work to do to this banjo so I need to keep my homax:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train

Any chance of making a tin sleeve of sorts where the ff is eating the plastic?


----------



## icerock drywall

fr8train said:


> Any chance of making a tin sleeve of sorts where the ff is eating the plastic?


5 jobs ago I put 2 part glue mix there....it works ....but I like what you said...If it ever warms up here I will sand it out and do that:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train

I'll be expecting my share of the patent money!


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> this is one of them. the other one has a longer blade...but this one works good:thumbup:


if you use ff you will love this tool....Its sweet and just glides over the fuse and on butts it never rips the ff. I picked up 5 tools like this because they were only a buck and I thought I could cut them up for my EXP knifes I make... but I cut the ends off one and made it a 6'' ff wipe knife.
I tried it in the corners and It did not rip it but I did not like it ....but it make me think of somthing


----------



## icerock drywall

did some work to my banjo....
ff rolls now. hade to move pins and change roller
handle strap is better and add ff cover
and the biggest change is where the ff comes out of the bango....will not fold up sa it comes out:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

I added this to keep the ff from twisting in the banjo...and so the mud stays on the bottom of tape


----------



## icerock drywall

also added to the bottom of the banjo so the ff would not stick the rivets. now it don't stick when I pull the tape:thumbup:


----------



## mld

You need to get a kraft banjo, Ice. Works awesome with FF or paper and you can use it right out of the box.


----------



## icerock drywall

mld said:


> You need to get a kraft banjo, Ice. Works awesome with FF or paper and you can use it right out of the box.


it is a kraft


----------



## MUDBONE

icerock drywall said:


> it is a kraft


Pretty krafty ice!:whistling2:


----------



## mld

My bad, but I'm used to the one with the roll on the outside. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## icerock drywall

mld said:


> My bad, but I'm used to the one with the roll on the outside. Never had any problems with it.


omg... I had to move screws because when I closed the door it would hold the roll and move the inside roll edge where the mud would hit the tape...the ff roll is bigger so it would stick to that and the wheel was just a peace of wood...did not spin good and I could keep going ...I picked this one because I wanted to contain he fibers


----------



## icerock drywall

jcampbell said:


> What type of pipe did u use. I guess I only have access to roller frames, the Normal kind . I just shaved down the handle of a cool grip advance 12 and have a piece of metal shower rod to put it in . Handle of a roller frame looks like it should fit once I shave it down a bit . Ill take a pic. May not be cool as ice but I think it will work .


it better when you make your own tools ....how did it work for you.lets see your pics:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> needed to change tools because of fibafuse. have you changed anything?


had to bring my homax banjo to ant auto body shop to have it repair work done to it.

ff is so strong...when you pull the tape out and it rubs on the tip and it split my banjo cover 

I was told the auto glue will fix it....:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

Did you ever get around to putting a tin sleeve into it?


----------



## icerock drywall

fr8train said:


> Did you ever get around to putting a tin sleeve into it?


no..but now there are staples flush to the plastic with a thick coat of auto glue:thumbup:. if he did the hole banjo I could have a black banjo


----------



## icerock drywall

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuYmH29OBhs


----------



## Pytlik

are people still useing FF or normal paper?


----------



## cazna

Pytlik said:


> are people still useing FF or normal paper?


 FF all the way, Corners, flats, all of it, Never would I go back to paper.


----------



## Wimpy65

Pytlik said:


> are people still useing FF or normal paper?


 
I'm with Cazna, I use it for everything. It's so much nicer/easier to use than paper tape, I wouldn't want to go back!


----------



## gazman

Anyone want to buy some cheap paper tape .


----------



## Pytlik

okay  nice... and no call-backs or problems ?.. I have used 2 rolls... not much, but as a test, and no problems, and great results!

But my problem is, I have to get it by plaine or ship! expensive, so just had to be sure, before buying a lot...


----------



## Kiwiman

I've got a note pinned to my notice board thats been there since mid 2007, it say's - "Started using Fibafuse mid 2007".
You'll no doubt have teething problems at the start while getting used to it but in the long run you'll be pleased you learnt the new ways and won't go back like the majority of us.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> Anyone want to buy some cheap paper tape .


did you get a shipment from that Glencoe Taper


----------



## gazman

Bazooka-Joe said:


> did you get a shipment from that Glencoe Taper


No Joe. I have paper tape in stock that I will probably never use.


----------



## Kiwiman

Kiwiman said:


> I've got a note pinned to my notice board thats been there since mid *2007*, it say's - "Started using Fibafuse mid *2007*".
> You'll no doubt have teething problems at the start while getting used to it but in the long run you'll be pleased you learnt the new ways and won't go back like the majority of us.


Oops, sorry for the misprint, it should read mid *2009*, note to self....put your fricken glasses on next time you read


----------



## Pytlik

okay, thx for the quick response guys!


----------



## cazna

I was very slow to catch on that ff was good in corners, Took some playing around with it but it sure works.


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Oops, sorry for the misprint, it should read mid *2009*, note to self....put your fricken glasses on next time you read


Kiwi (This is off topic)
I was in Aberdeen the other day and bought u a present!:thumbup:
Pm me ur name and address and I will send it of to u!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

New dispenser check it out on Icerock drywall page...the video clip it there


----------



## cazna

Looks great Ice, You must use a lot of it.


----------



## pytlik86

didnt know they had 6"...
https://csrbuilding.ca/product/6-fibafuse/


----------



## Cletus

Has anyone used a wet tape banjo for the fuse?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goldblatt-G...078723?hash=item419f83a3c3:g:-1sAAOSwwbdWO9w5


----------



## icerock drywall

Cletus said:


> Has anyone used a wet tape banjo for the fuse?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goldblatt-G...078723?hash=item419f83a3c3:g:-1sAAOSwwbdWO9w5


What...your funny. And that link you sent with that banjo sucks for fibafuse


----------



## Cletus

icerock drywall said:


> What...your funny. And that link you sent with that banjo sucks for fibafuse


Well i did not know...that is why i was asking. Didn't know you were so easily tickled


----------



## Wimpy65

Cletus, I'm new to banjos, so take what I say with a grain of salt. I've been using the Homax banjo (a cheap, plastic one) and it seems to work just fine. It's the only banjo I have ever used, so not a large sampling! But, it was inexpensive, so I tried (& liked) it. :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

Cletus said:


> Well i did not know...that is why i was asking. Didn't know you were so easily tickled


Lol... I like your attitude. The issue with that particular banjo holds too much compound and you can't pull the vibe reviews out without ripping it. There's some other issues too but the best banjo is the homax and the delco. Delco also madesigned a new one that is just coming out. Can't wait to try it. Looks like a good one


----------



## Cletus

Wimpy65 said:


> Cletus, I'm new to banjos, so take what I say with a grain of salt. I've been using the Homax banjo (a cheap, plastic one) and it seems to work just fine. It's the only banjo I have ever used, so not a large sampling! But, it was inexpensive, so I tried (& liked) it. :yes:


yes, thanks man! I do own a homax banjo, Like that pulls easy, however hate the lid and limited mud space. I use it for small jobs, and use a kraft banjo for larger, and when i have 3 plp behind me i use a zoookzilla


----------



## Cletus

icerock drywall said:


> Lol... I like your attitude. The issue with that particular banjo holds too much compound and you can't pull the vibe reviews out without ripping it. There's some other issues too but the best banjo is the homax and the delco. Delco also madesigned a new one that is just coming out. Can't wait to try it. Looks like a good one


Ok good to know! I have a bad habit of buying tools, to find out they r a load of chit! However just got the dewalt 20v framing nailer this week, now thats the cats azz


----------



## icerock drywall

Cletus said:


> Ok good to know! I have a bad habit of buying tools, to find out they r a load of chit! However just got the dewalt 20v framing nailer this week, now thats the cats azz


I have a video you should see on how to fill your homex banjo with out opening it up..on my icerock drywall page


----------



## icerock drywall

New tools released shortly


----------

